# Why i should not use SSD disk on openvz server?



## ICPH (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello,

 

a Samsung 840 EVO 120Gb (consumer grade)

 

why i should NOT use it on the server used for openvz?

 

Currently there is 7000rpm disk with

Average writing: 2Mb/s

Average reading: 2Mb/s

 

the iostat shows usually 99-100% utilization, "top" command shows around 10 %wa value.

 

here is proven that Samsung 840 Evo can alive 3000 writing cycles and 700Tb data writen: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4178/10/hardwareinfo-tests-lifespan-of-samsung-ssd-840-250gb-tlc-ssd-updated-with-final-conclusion-final-update-20-6-2013

By 2Mb/s writing rate, i write around 60Tb data yearly....

 

I want to ask why using SSD on this webserver would be bad idea. Would your oppinion change if i use 3 x 120gb SSD, hardware raid with 512Mb cache, raid 5 -  Capacity 240 GB Speed gain 2x read speed, no write speed gain Fault tolerance 1-drive failure

thank you


----------



## rds100 (Sep 16, 2014)

Using SSD on a server is not a bad idea, in fact it's a great idea. However RAID5 is not the smartest / best way to use your SSD. Go either RAID1 or RAID10.


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 16, 2014)

folks are reporting speed drops for Samsung EVO at https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1410700 probably good idea to get a better SSD model

Although my 250GB Samsung EVO in my dedicated is fine but non-cached performance is very poor.

but yeah raid 5 is a no no, raid 1 or raid 10 better

my E3-1240v3, 32GB ram and *250GB Samsung 840 EVO benchmarks* - Las Vegas location



Spoiler





```
-------------------------------------------
centminmodbench.sh 0.2
http://bench.centminmod.com
written by: George Liu (eva2000)
http://centminmod.com
-------------------------------------------
 
-------------------------------------------
System Information
-------------------------------------------
 
2.6.32-431.29.2.el6.x86_64
 
CentOS release 6.5 (Final)
 
Centmin Mod 1.2.3-eva2000.07
 
----------------------------------------------
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                8
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-7
Thread(s) per core:    2
Core(s) per socket:    4
Socket(s):             1
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 60
Stepping:              3
CPU MHz:               3392.201
BogoMIPS:              6784.40
Virtualization:        VT-x
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              256K
L3 cache:              8192K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-7
 
----------------------------------------------
CPU NODE SOCKET CORE L1d:L1i:L2:L3 ONLINE
0   0    0      0    0:0:0:0       yes
1   0    0      1    1:1:1:0       yes
2   0    0      2    2:2:2:0       yes
3   0    0      3    3:3:3:0       yes
4   0    0      0    0:0:0:0       yes
5   0    0      1    1:1:1:0       yes
6   0    0      2    2:2:2:0       yes
7   0    0      3    3:3:3:0       yes
 
----------------------------------------------
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:         32044       1925      30118          0        205        665
Low:         32044       1925      30118
High:            0          0          0
-/+ buffers/cache:       1054      30989
Swap:        16087          0      16087
 
----------------------------------------------
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root
                      174G  5.0G  161G   4% /
tmpfs                  16G     0   16G   0% /dev/shm
/dev/sda1             485M   77M  383M  17% /boot
tmpfs                  16G   44K   16G   1% /tmp
```



```
-------------------------------------------
disk ioping tests
-------------------------------------------
 
 
Running IOPing I/O benchmark...
 
IOPing I/O: ./ioping -c 10 .
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=1 time=0.0 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=2 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=3 time=1.9 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=4 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=5 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=6 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=7 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=8 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=9 time=1.8 ms
4096 bytes from . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root): request=10 time=1.8 ms
 
--- . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9017.8 ms, 609 iops, 2.4 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/1.6/1.9/0.5 ms
 
IOPing seek rate: ./ioping -RD .
 
--- . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root) ioping statistics ---
21375 requests completed in 3000.0 ms, 12269 iops, 47.9 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.1/0.2/0.0 ms
 
IOPing sequential: ./ioping -RL .
 
--- . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root) ioping statistics ---
4564 requests completed in 3000.2 ms, 1702 iops, 425.6 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.5/0.6/0.9/0.0 ms
 
IOPing cached: ./ioping -RC .
 
--- . (ext4 /dev/mapper/vg_vw0-lv_root) ioping statistics ---
57237 requests completed in 3000.0 ms, 1443665 iops, 5639.3 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms
```



```
-------------------------------------------
disk DD tests
-------------------------------------------
 
dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k conv=fdatasync
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.44989 s, 311 MB/s
 
dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.44415 s, 312 MB/s
 
dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
1024+0 records in
1024+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 13.6232 s, 78.8 MB/s
 
dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k oflag=dsync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 135.729 s, 7.9 MB/s
```



```
-------------------------------------------
disk FIO tests
-------------------------------------------
 
 
Running FIO benchmark...
 
 
FIO random reads: 
randomreads: (g=0): rw=randread, bs=4K-4K/4K-4K, ioengine=libaio, iodepth=64
fio-2.0.9
Starting 1 process
randomreads: Laying out IO file(s) (1 file(s) / 1024MB)
 
randomreads: (groupid=0, jobs=1): err= 0: pid=31150: Sun Sep 14 19:06:52 2014
  read : io=1024.3MB, bw=249959KB/s, iops=62489 , runt=  4196msec
  cpu          : usr=3.43%, sys=21.50%, ctx=34850, majf=0, minf=89
  IO depths    : 1=0.1%, 2=0.1%, 4=0.1%, 8=0.1%, 16=0.1%, 32=0.1%, >=64=100.0%
     submit    : 0=0.0%, 4=100.0%, 8=0.0%, 16=0.0%, 32=0.0%, 64=0.0%, >=64=0.0%
     complete  : 0=0.0%, 4=100.0%, 8=0.0%, 16=0.0%, 32=0.0%, 64=0.1%, >=64=0.0%
     issued    : total=r=262207/w=0/d=0, short=r=0/w=0/d=0
 
Run status group 0 (all jobs):
   READ: io=1024.3MB, aggrb=249959KB/s, minb=249959KB/s, maxb=249959KB/s, mint=4196msec, maxt=4196msec
 
Disk stats (read/write):
    dm-0: ios=252597/0, merge=0/0, ticks=52827/0, in_queue=52825, util=97.63%, aggrios=262207/0, aggrmerge=0/0, aggrticks=51561/0, aggrin_queue=51542, aggrutil=97.33%
  sda: ios=262207/0, merge=0/0, ticks=51561/0, in_queue=51542, util=97.33%
 
FIO random writes: 
randomwrites: (g=0): rw=randwrite, bs=4K-4K/4K-4K, ioengine=libaio, iodepth=64
fio-2.0.9
Starting 1 process
 
randomwrites: (groupid=0, jobs=1): err= 0: pid=31157: Sun Sep 14 19:06:57 2014
  write: io=1024.3MB, bw=257887KB/s, iops=64471 , runt=  4067msec
  cpu          : usr=4.16%, sys=27.96%, ctx=32630, majf=0, minf=25
  IO depths    : 1=0.1%, 2=0.1%, 4=0.1%, 8=0.1%, 16=0.1%, 32=0.1%, >=64=100.0%
     submit    : 0=0.0%, 4=100.0%, 8=0.0%, 16=0.0%, 32=0.0%, 64=0.0%, >=64=0.0%
     complete  : 0=0.0%, 4=100.0%, 8=0.0%, 16=0.0%, 32=0.0%, 64=0.1%, >=64=0.0%
     issued    : total=r=0/w=262207/d=0, short=r=0/w=0/d=0
 
Run status group 0 (all jobs):
  WRITE: io=1024.3MB, aggrb=257887KB/s, minb=257887KB/s, maxb=257887KB/s, mint=4067msec, maxt=4067msec
 
Disk stats (read/write):
    dm-0: ios=0/252150, merge=0/0, ticks=0/51278, in_queue=51297, util=97.55%, aggrios=0/262216, aggrmerge=0/0, aggrticks=0/50625, aggrin_queue=50605, aggrutil=97.34%
  sda: ios=0/262216, merge=0/0, ticks=0/50625, in_queue=50605, util=97.34%
```



```
-------------------------------------------
Running bandwidth benchmark...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Download from Cachefly (http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test)
Download Cachefly: 44.1MB/s
 
-------------------------------------------
USA bandwidth tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Download from Linode, Atlanta, GA, USA (http://speedtest.atlanta.linode.com/100MB-atlanta.bin)
Download Linode, Atlanta, GA, USA: 24.9MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Linode, Dallas, TX, USA (http://speedtest.dallas.linode.com/100MB-dallas.bin)
Download Linode, Dallas, TX, USA: 32.9MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Leaseweb, Manassas, VA, USA (http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/speedtest/100mb.bin)
Download Leaseweb, Manassas, VA, USA: 20.5MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Softlayer, Seattle, WA, USA (http://speedtest.sea01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip)
Download Softlayer, Seattle, WA, USA: 36.1MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Softlayer, San Jose, CA, USA (http://speedtest.sjc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip)
Download Softlayer, San Jose, CA, USA: 45.8MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Softlayer, Washington, DC, USA (http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip)
Download Softlayer, Washington, DC, USA: 21.6MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from VersaWeb, Las Vegas, Nevada (http://199.47.210.50/100mbtest.bin)
Download VersaWeb, Las Vegas, Nevada: 44.8MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from OVH, BHS, Canada (http://bhs.proof.ovh.net/files/100Mio.dat)
Download OVH, BHS, Canada: 17.4MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Los Angeles, California (http://lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Los Angeles, California: 19.1MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Seattle, Washington (http://wa-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Seattle, Washington: 28.9MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Dallas, Texas (http://tx-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Dallas, Texas: 29.4MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Chicago, Illinois (http://il-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Chicago, Illinois: 17.3MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Atlanta, Georgia (http://ga-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Atlanta, Georgia: 20.7MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Miami, Florida (http://fl-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Miami, Florida: 87.9KB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, New York / New Jersey (http://nj-us-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, New York / New Jersey: 17.2MB/s
 
-------------------------------------------
Asia bandwidth tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Download from Linode, Tokyo, JP (http://speedtest.tokyo.linode.com/100MB-tokyo.bin)
Download Linode, Tokyo, JP: 11.9MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Softlayer, Singapore (http://speedtest.sng01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip)
Download Softlayer, Singapore: 10.3MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Tokyo, Japan (http://hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Tokyo, Japan: 11.6MB/s
 
-------------------------------------------
Europe bandwidth tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Download from Linode, London, UK (http://speedtest.london.linode.com/100MB-london.bin)
Download Linode, London, UK: 589KB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from OVH, Paris, France (http://proof.ovh.net/files/100Mio.dat)
Download OVH, Paris, France: 7.78MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from SmartDC, Rotterdam, Netherlands (http://mirror.i3d.net/100mb.bin)
Download SmartDC, Rotterdam, Netherlands: 7.22MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Amsterdam, Netherlands (http://ams-nl-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Amsterdam, Netherlands: 8.65MB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, London, UK (http://lon-gb-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, London, UK: 681KB/s
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Paris, France (http://par-fr-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Paris, France: 8.36MB/s
 
-------------------------------------------
Australia bandwidth tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Download from Vultr, Sydney, Australia (http://syd-au-ping.vultr.com/vultr.com.100MB.bin)
Download Vultr, Sydney, Australia: 9.52MB/s
```



```
-------------------------------------------
Running ping tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (cachefly.cachefly.net):
PING vip1.g.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=8.02 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=7.93 ms
64 bytes from vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net (205.234.175.175): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=7.97 ms
 
--- vip1.g.cachefly.net ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2011ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 7.937/7.979/8.023/0.080 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (syd-au-ping.vultr.com):
PING syd-au-ping.vultr.com (108.61.212.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.212.117.vultr.com (108.61.212.117): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=157 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.212.117.vultr.com (108.61.212.117): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=157 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.212.117.vultr.com (108.61.212.117): icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=157 ms
 
--- syd-au-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2160ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 157.915/157.928/157.936/0.458 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com):
PING hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com (108.61.201.151) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.201.151.vultr.com (108.61.201.151): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=112 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.201.151.vultr.com (108.61.201.151): icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=113 ms
 
--- hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 2999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 112.601/113.223/113.846/0.707 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com (108.61.219.200) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.219.200.vultr.com (108.61.219.200): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=11.3 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.219.200.vultr.com (108.61.219.200): icmp_seq=2 ttl=59 time=10.0 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.219.200.vultr.com (108.61.219.200): icmp_seq=3 ttl=59 time=13.2 ms
 
--- lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2015ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 10.064/11.561/13.259/1.312 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (wa-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING wa-us-ping.vultr.com (108.61.194.105) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.194.105.vultr.com (108.61.194.105): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=34.3 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.194.105.vultr.com (108.61.194.105): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=34.4 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.194.105.vultr.com (108.61.194.105): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=34.4 ms
 
--- wa-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2036ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 34.398/34.429/34.464/0.215 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (tx-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING tx-us-ping.vultr.com (108.61.224.175) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.224.175.vultr.com (108.61.224.175): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=42.2 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.224.175.vultr.com (108.61.224.175): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=41.7 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.224.175.vultr.com (108.61.224.175): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=41.7 ms
 
--- tx-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2045ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 41.765/41.925/42.216/0.265 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (il-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING il-us-ping.vultr.com (107.191.51.12) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 107.191.51.12.vultr.com (107.191.51.12): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=70.1 ms
64 bytes from 107.191.51.12.vultr.com (107.191.51.12): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=66.0 ms
64 bytes from 107.191.51.12.vultr.com (107.191.51.12): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=65.6 ms
 
--- il-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2067ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 65.605/67.274/70.168/2.065 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (ga-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING ga-us-ping.vultr.com (108.61.193.166) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.193.166.vultr.com (108.61.193.166): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=124 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.193.166.vultr.com (108.61.193.166): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=121 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.193.166.vultr.com (108.61.193.166): icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=117 ms
 
--- ga-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2120ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 117.686/121.165/124.181/2.671 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (fl-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING fl-us-ping.vultr.com (104.156.244.232) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 104.156.244.232: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=118 ms
64 bytes from 104.156.244.232: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=107 ms
64 bytes from 104.156.244.232: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=119 ms
 
--- fl-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2121ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 107.875/115.223/119.201/5.209 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (nj-us-ping.vultr.com):
PING nj-us-ping.vultr.com (108.61.149.182) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.149.182.vultr.com (108.61.149.182): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=72.2 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.149.182.vultr.com (108.61.149.182): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=75.6 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.149.182.vultr.com (108.61.149.182): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=74.3 ms
 
--- nj-us-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2076ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 72.225/74.067/75.642/1.442 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (fra-de-ping.vultr.com):
PING fra-de-ping.vultr.com (108.61.210.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.210.117.vultr.com (108.61.210.117): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=163 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.210.117.vultr.com (108.61.210.117): icmp_seq=2 ttl=53 time=163 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.210.117.vultr.com (108.61.210.117): icmp_seq=3 ttl=53 time=163 ms
 
--- fra-de-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2166ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 163.749/163.776/163.813/0.331 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (ams-nl-ping.vultr.com):
PING ams-nl-ping.vultr.com (108.61.198.102) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.198.102.vultr.com (108.61.198.102): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=153 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.198.102.vultr.com (108.61.198.102): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=153 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.198.102.vultr.com (108.61.198.102): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=153 ms
 
--- ams-nl-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2156ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 153.092/153.228/153.339/0.463 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (lon-gb-ping.vultr.com):
PING lon-gb-ping.vultr.com (108.61.196.101) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.196.101.vultr.com (108.61.196.101): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=201 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.196.101.vultr.com (108.61.196.101): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=191 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.196.101.vultr.com (108.61.196.101): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=195 ms
 
--- lon-gb-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2198ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 191.621/196.120/201.425/4.058 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (par-fr-ping.vultr.com):
PING par-fr-ping.vultr.com (108.61.209.127) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 108.61.209.127.vultr.com (108.61.209.127): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=173 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.209.127.vultr.com (108.61.209.127): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=174 ms
64 bytes from 108.61.209.127.vultr.com (108.61.209.127): icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=174 ms
 
--- par-fr-ping.vultr.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2176ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 173.450/174.177/174.542/0.704 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (VersaWeb Las Vegas):
PING 199.47.210.50 (199.47.210.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 199.47.210.50: icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=0.781 ms
64 bytes from 199.47.210.50: icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=0.545 ms
64 bytes from 199.47.210.50: icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=0.525 ms
 
--- 199.47.210.50 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.525/0.617/0.781/0.116 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (VersaWeb Seattle):
PING 76.164.234.1 (76.164.234.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 76.164.234.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=31.4 ms
64 bytes from 76.164.234.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=31.5 ms
64 bytes from 76.164.234.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=31.7 ms
 
--- 76.164.234.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2033ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 31.470/31.577/31.751/0.239 ms
 
----------------------------------------------
Pings (OVH Canada):
PING bhs.proof.ovh.net (192.99.19.165) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ns238643.ip-192-99-19.net (192.99.19.165): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=76.1 ms
64 bytes from ns238643.ip-192-99-19.net (192.99.19.165): icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=76.1 ms
64 bytes from ns238643.ip-192-99-19.net (192.99.19.165): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=76.1 ms
 
--- bhs.proof.ovh.net ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2078ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 76.102/76.108/76.121/0.318 ms
```



```
-------------------------------------------
Running mtr tests...
-------------------------------------------
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 cachefly.cachefly.net
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    5.9   3.6   0.2  10.8   4.5
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    1.9   5.4   0.4  10.8   3.3
  3. 10ge3-2.core1.las1.he.net     0.0%    10    0.4   0.4   0.4   0.6   0.1
  4. 10ge15-4.core1.lax2.he.net    0.0%    10   19.9   9.0   7.8  19.9   3.8
  5. 10ge10-2.core1.lax1.he.net    0.0%    10   16.8  10.3   7.9  18.4   4.1
  6. 64.62.206.66                  0.0%    10    7.9   8.0   7.9   8.1   0.1
  7. 207.88.15.93.ptr.us.xo.net    0.0%    10    8.2   8.1   8.0   8.2   0.1
  8. vip1.G-anycast1.cachefly.net  0.0%    10    8.1   8.0   8.0   8.2   0.1
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 syd-au-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   1.7   0.3   8.4   2.9
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    0.5   3.2   0.4   9.8   3.7
  3. any2ix.coresite.com           0.0%    10   19.8  19.7  19.5  19.9   0.1
  4. bundle-101.cor01.lax01.ca.VO  0.0%    10  172.6 172.5 172.4 172.7   0.1
  5. bundle-102.cor01.sjc01.ca.VO  0.0%    10  172.2 172.1 172.0 172.2   0.1
  6. ten-0-0-2-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.V  0.0%    10  172.3 172.3 172.2 172.3   0.0
  7. ten-0-5-0-0.cor01.syd04.nsw.  0.0%    10  172.1 172.0 171.9 172.2   0.1
  8. ten-2-0-0.bdr03.syd04.nsw.VO  0.0%    10  171.8 171.9 171.8 172.1   0.1
  9. as17819.cust.bdr03.syd04.nsw  0.0%    10  157.8 157.9 157.7 159.2   0.5
 10. xe-1-0-0.gw102.sy3.ap.equini  0.0%    10  157.8 158.4 157.7 161.4   1.2
 11. 27.111.243.214                0.0%    10  158.3 158.3 158.2 158.3   0.0
 12. 108.61.212.117.vultr.com     10.0%    10  158.3 158.1 158.0 158.3   0.1
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 hnd-jp-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   0.6   0.3   2.4   0.7
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    6.6   2.9   0.4  10.2   3.9
  3. any2ix.coresite.com           0.0%    10    8.3   8.4   8.3   8.5   0.1
  4. gi3-0-0.gw1.lax3.asianetcom.  0.0%    10  114.6 114.5 114.4 114.6   0.1
  5. gi6-0-0.cr1.nrt1.asianetcom.  0.0%    10  114.4 114.4 114.3 114.5   0.1
  6. ge3-1-0-0.gw3.nrt4.asianetco  0.0%    10  114.8 118.0 114.8 129.5   5.1
  7. gi6-0-0.gw1.nrt4.asianetcom.  0.0%    10  114.6 114.6 114.6 114.8   0.1
  8. xe-1-0-3-0.gw2.nrt4.asianetc  0.0%    10  114.6 115.1 114.6 119.0   1.4
  9. SRV-0001.asianetcom.net       0.0%    10  107.1 113.9 107.1 157.4  16.0
 10. 71.ae1.sw1.tko1.jp.scnet.net  0.0%    10  107.8 107.8 107.7 108.0   0.1
 11. unknown.servercentral.net    10.0%    10  112.9 113.0 112.9 113.2   0.1
 12. 108.61.201.151.vultr.com     10.0%    10  113.4 113.8 112.6 115.2   0.7
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 lax-ca-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    7.7   3.1   0.3  11.0   4.6
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.4   0.8   0.4   2.6   0.7
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.1   8.3   8.0   9.5   0.4
  4. ae-7.gtt.lsanca03.us.ce.gin.  0.0%    10   16.8  16.8  13.1  19.8   2.4
  5. as20473.xe-6-0-1.ar1.lax2.us  0.0%    10    8.0   9.6   7.9  14.5   2.3
  6. 108.61.219.200.vultr.com      0.0%    10    9.9   9.5   8.3  11.6   1.1
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 wa-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    8.2   2.4   0.3   9.9   3.7
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    4.6   4.1   0.4  11.2   4.2
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.1   8.1   8.0   8.1   0.0
  4. xe-2.level3.lsanca03.us.bb.g  0.0%    10    7.8   8.3   7.8  12.7   1.5
  5. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  6. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  7. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  8. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  9. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 10. ae-1-51.edge2.Seattle1.Level  0.0%    10   34.1  37.2  34.1  64.9   9.7
 11. CHOOPA-LLC.edge2.Seattle1.Le  0.0%    10   34.9  34.9  34.8  35.3   0.1
 12. 108.61.194.105.vultr.com      0.0%    10   34.4  34.5  34.4  34.5   0.0
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 tx-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    3.6   4.6   0.3  10.3   3.6
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.9   5.8   0.7  11.0   3.8
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.2   8.1   8.0   8.2   0.0
  4. ae-8.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin. 10.0%    10   14.6  11.8   7.9  24.8   5.6
  5. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  6. ae-2.r07.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   43.1  39.9  39.1  43.1   1.3
  7. ae9.cr1.dfw1.us.as4436.gtt.n  0.0%    10   53.1  40.5  38.6  53.1   4.5
  8. as20473.xe-5-1-2.cr1.dfw1.us  0.0%    10   40.3  39.4  39.0  40.4   0.5
  9. 108.61.224.175.vultr.com      0.0%    10   38.8  40.3  38.8  42.8   1.6
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 il-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   3.4   0.2  10.0   3.9
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    5.5   4.7   0.4  10.7   4.1
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.2   8.2   8.1   8.8   0.2
  4. ae-8.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10    8.0   9.1   7.9  16.0   2.6
  5. ae-4.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   55.4  47.1  42.4  69.9   8.9
  6. ae-0.r21.dllstx09.us.bb.gin. 10.0%    10   42.7  46.8  39.5  71.6  10.4
  7. ae-4.r21.chcgil09.us.bb.gin. 20.0%    10   65.5  66.0  61.9  72.7   3.5
  8. ae-2.r05.chcgil09.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   62.6  65.6  61.9  73.5   3.2
  9. ae-0.gtt-offnet.chcgil09.us.  0.0%    10   92.1  69.9  61.3  92.1   9.1
 10. ae4.cr2.ord6.us.scnet.net    30.0%    10   76.4  76.4  65.9  89.5  10.0
 11. ae2.ar10.ord6.us.scnet.net    0.0%    10   70.5  69.3  59.2  72.7   4.7
 12. ethernet1-1-br1.chi2.choopa.  0.0%    10   77.3  75.3  68.1  85.0   5.4
 13. 107.191.51.12.vultr.com       0.0%    10   62.3  63.1  59.3  73.6   3.9
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 ga-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   4.2   0.3  12.4   4.6
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    4.8   3.2   0.4   9.5   3.6
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.0   8.2   8.0   9.3   0.4
  4. ae-8.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin. 80.0%    10    7.9   8.0   7.9   8.1   0.1
  5. ae-4.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin. 50.0%    10   45.7  45.7  45.5  45.9   0.1
  6. ae-0.r21.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   42.4  46.6  42.0  71.9   9.3
  7. ae-4.r03.atlnga05.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   61.7  65.8  61.7  69.1   2.3
  8. ae9.ar1.atl1.us.as4436.gtt.n  0.0%    10   69.6  69.6  63.0  73.7   3.0
  9. ae0-60g.cr1.atl1.us.as4436.g  0.0%    10   67.2  69.7  64.4  74.7   3.1
 10. ae1-40g.cr2.atl1.us.as4436.g  0.0%    10   67.6  69.6  67.1  72.5   2.4
 11. as20473.xe-1-3-1.cr2.atl1.us  0.0%    10   62.1  62.8  60.1  65.0   2.2
 12. 108.61.193.166.vultr.com      0.0%    10   67.3  67.6  60.3  72.7   4.2
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 fl-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    6.0   5.1   0.2  11.4   4.1
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    0.3   1.3   0.3   5.1   1.6
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.1   8.1   8.0   8.3   0.1
  4. ae-8.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.gin. 30.0%    10    8.1  11.3   7.9  31.3   8.8
  5. ae-4.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin. 20.0%    10   46.0  45.7  45.1  48.7   1.2
  6. ae-2.r21.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10  115.7 117.6  98.0 170.8  21.1
  7. ae-2.r04.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10  108.8 109.7 102.2 120.4   5.3
  8. xe-1-0-0.cr1.mia1.us.as4436.  0.0%    10  116.9 116.3 104.8 132.5   9.7
  9. as20473.ae5-1914.cr1.mia1.us  0.0%    10  112.1 107.8  96.4 118.3   6.5
 10. 104.156.244.232              20.0%    10  115.4 122.8 114.7 132.2   7.3
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 nj-us-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   3.3   0.2  11.5   4.1
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.5   2.2   0.3   8.9   3.2
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.0   8.1   8.0   8.2   0.0
  4. ae-6.r21.lsanca03.us.bb.gin. 30.0%    10    9.4  12.1   8.0  25.7   6.4
  5. ae-2.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin. 80.0%    10   72.8  73.0  72.8  73.1   0.2
  6. ae-8.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   86.9  87.0  80.9  93.5   4.9
  7. ae-1.r06.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10   78.6  80.6  78.0  83.4   2.4
  8. xe-5-0-5.ar1.nyc3.us.as4436.  0.0%    10   89.4  85.6  76.8  90.6   4.2
  9. as20473.ae7.ar1.nyc3.us.as44  0.0%    10   79.3  73.7  69.1  82.7   4.7
 10. ethernet1-50-c11-8-c6-1.pnj1  0.0%    10   72.1  74.5  72.0  78.1   3.1
 11. 108.61.149.182.vultr.com      0.0%    10   78.1  74.0  72.2  78.2   2.8
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 fra-de-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   3.9   0.3  10.2   3.7
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.4   1.8   0.4   5.8   2.0
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.2   8.3   8.1   9.2   0.4
  4. ae-3.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10    8.3   8.4   8.2   8.8   0.2
  5. ae10.lax21.ip4.gtt.net        0.0%    10    7.9   7.9   7.8   8.3   0.1
  6. xe-8-2-1.fra61.ip4.gtt.net    0.0%    10  170.1 170.1 169.9 170.4   0.1
  7. choopa-gw.ip4.gtt.net         0.0%    10  175.5 175.4 175.2 175.5   0.1
  8. 108.61.210.117.vultr.com     10.0%    10  163.8 163.8 163.8 163.9   0.1
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 ams-nl-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   0.6   0.2   2.3   0.7
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    6.7   3.4   0.4  10.5   3.9
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.1   8.4   8.0   9.5   0.5
  4. xe-3.level3.lsanca03.us.bb.g 10.0%    10   11.6   8.3   7.8  11.6   1.2
  5. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  6. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  7. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  8. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  9. ae-47-47.ebr1.London2.Level3 90.0%    10   56.9  56.9  56.9  56.9   0.0
 10. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 lon-gb-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.4   3.6   0.3  11.0   4.0
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    6.1   2.8   0.3  10.1   3.8
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.0   8.3   8.0   9.1   0.3
  4. xe-1.level3.lsanca03.us.bb.g  0.0%    10    7.9  19.7   7.8  67.6  25.1
  5. ???                          100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 par-fr-ping.vultr.com
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   1.6   0.3   5.5   2.0
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.5   3.3   0.5   8.6   3.1
  3. xe-0-1-0-5.r04.lsanca03.us.b  0.0%    10    8.1   8.3   8.0   9.4   0.4
  4. ae-3.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.  0.0%    10    8.3   8.3   8.2   8.4   0.1
  5. ae10.lax21.ip4.gtt.net        0.0%    10    7.8   9.7   7.8  21.7   4.3
  6. xe-5-3-0.par90.ip4.gtt.net    0.0%    10  177.1 168.7 167.8 177.1   2.9
  7. choopa-gw.ip4.gtt.net         0.0%    10  180.4 180.3 180.2 180.5   0.1
  8. 108.61.209.127.vultr.com     10.0%    10  177.7 177.8 176.8 179.0   0.8
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 VersaWeb Las Vegas
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    0.3   2.4   0.3   8.0   2.8
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.4   5.3   0.4  10.5   3.5
  3. te3-4.core1.las1.fiberhub.ne  0.0%    10    0.5   0.6   0.5   0.9   0.1
  4. 199.47.210.50                 0.0%    10    0.6   0.6   0.5   1.0   0.2
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 VersaWeb Seattle
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    5.4   4.1   0.3  10.8   4.2
  2. 192.228.109.49                0.0%    10    0.3   0.4   0.3   0.7   0.1
  3. ge4-2.core1.sea1.fiberhub.ne  0.0%    10   31.4  35.5  31.3  41.0   3.9
  4. 76.164.234.1                  0.0%    10   31.6  31.6  31.5  31.7   0.0
 
----------------------------------------------
mtr --report --report-cycles=10 OVH Canada
HOST: hostname          Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 76.164.218.97                 0.0%    10    1.9   5.5   1.9  11.0   2.8
  2. 192.228.109.45                0.0%    10    0.5   0.6   0.3   1.8   0.4
  3. any2ix.coresite.com          10.0%    10   44.9  66.7   7.9 293.2  89.6
  4. 198.27.73.191                90.0%    10   67.5  67.5  67.5  67.5   0.0
  5. bhs-g2-6k.qc.ca               0.0%    10   76.7  81.5  76.7  88.9   3.8
  6. 198.27.73.94                  0.0%    10   76.7  76.8  76.5  78.3   0.5
  7. ns238643.ip-192-99-19.net     0.0%    10   76.1  76.2  76.1  76.2   0.0
```



```
-------------------------------------------
OpenSSL System Benchmark
-------------------------------------------
 
OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed rsa4096 rsa2048 ecdsap256 sha256 sha1 md5 rc4 aes-256-cbc aes-128-cbc -multi 8
ot: +H:16:64:256:1024:8192 from 6
OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013
built on: Wed Aug 13 19:13:02 UTC 2014
options:bn(64,64) md2(int) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
compiler: gcc -fPIC -DOPENSSL_PIC -DZLIB -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DKRB5_MIT -m64 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -Wall -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -m64 -mtune=generic -Wa,--noexecstack -DPURIFY -DOPENSSL_IA32_SSE2 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -DGHASH_ASM
md5             293873.34k   923465.58k  2282882.99k  3649985.88k  4369525.42k
sha1            274921.03k   750223.40k  1581823.83k  2299862.70k  2651264.34k
rc4            2501208.05k  3451299.65k  4187421.87k  4326108.16k  4380535.47k
aes-128 cbc     553444.63k   595245.08k   608253.35k   614130.35k   614607.53k
aes-256 cbc     405721.59k   428729.00k   433806.34k   435871.74k   436445.18k
sha256          202001.82k   439456.75k   756677.21k   924459.35k   987321.69k
                  sign    verify    sign/s verify/s
rsa 2048 bits 0.000264s 0.000008s   3793.3 131147.5
rsa 4096 bits 0.001770s 0.000027s    565.0  36655.4
                              sign    verify    sign/s verify/s
 256 bit ecdsa (nistp256)   0.0000s   0.0001s  44912.4  10735.3
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed -evp aes256 -multi 8
OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013
built on: Wed Aug 13 19:13:02 UTC 2014
options:bn(64,64) md2(int) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
compiler: gcc -fPIC -DOPENSSL_PIC -DZLIB -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DKRB5_MIT -m64 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -Wall -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -m64 -mtune=generic -Wa,--noexecstack -DPURIFY -DOPENSSL_IA32_SSE2 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -DGHASH_ASM
evp            3399967.15k  4075009.26k  4295811.24k  4352116.74k  4359719.59k
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed -evp aes128 -multi 8
OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013
built on: Wed Aug 13 19:13:02 UTC 2014
options:bn(64,64) md2(int) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
compiler: gcc -fPIC -DOPENSSL_PIC -DZLIB -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DKRB5_MIT -m64 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -Wall -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -m64 -mtune=generic -Wa,--noexecstack -DPURIFY -DOPENSSL_IA32_SSE2 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_MONT5 -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_GF2m -DSHA1_ASM -DSHA256_ASM -DSHA512_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DAES_ASM -DVPAES_ASM -DBSAES_ASM -DWHIRLPOOL_ASM -DGHASH_ASM
evp            4283960.84k  5511350.85k  5925027.67k  6057079.13k  6094099.80k
 
-------------------------------------------
Centmin Mod Nginx static OpenSSL Benchmark
-------------------------------------------
 
OpenSSL 1.0.1i 6 Aug 2014
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed rsa4096 rsa2048 ecdsap256 sha256 sha1 md5 rc4 aes-256-cbc aes-128-cbc -multi 8
OpenSSL 1.0.1i 6 Aug 2014
built on: Thu Aug  7 01:53:16 PDT 2014
options:bn(64,64) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
md5             171459.15k   595872.41k  1690540.46k  3203997.01k  4275552.26k
sha1            166581.33k   535335.64k  1301444.18k  2135840.43k  2617382.23k
rc4            2459204.51k  3781071.45k  4181963.95k  4347277.99k  4372646.57k
aes-128 cbc     553475.17k   595349.72k   610083.33k   613781.16k   615628.80k
aes-256 cbc     405851.56k   428395.43k   433906.43k   435445.42k   436144.81k
sha256          205577.97k   444246.40k   762180.01k   925501.78k   988152.85k
                  sign    verify    sign/s verify/s
rsa 2048 bits 0.000261s 0.000008s   3833.7 131147.5
rsa 4096 bits 0.001780s 0.000027s    561.9  36614.0
                              sign    verify    sign/s verify/s
 256 bit ecdsa (nistp256)   0.0000s   0.0001s  43243.2  10773.7
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed -evp aes256 -multi 8
OpenSSL 1.0.1i 6 Aug 2014
built on: Thu Aug  7 01:53:16 PDT 2014
options:bn(64,64) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
evp            3588603.09k  4134752.45k  4307518.38k  4358756.69k  4354998.27k
-------------------------------------------
openssl speed -evp aes128 -multi 8
OpenSSL 1.0.1i 6 Aug 2014
built on: Thu Aug  7 01:53:16 PDT 2014
options:bn(64,64) rc4(16x,int) des(idx,cisc,16,int) aes(partial) idea(int) blowfish(idx) 
evp            4685283.83k  5663256.83k  5984868.69k  6067853.65k  6083168.94k
```



```
-------------------------------------------
Running mysqlslap
-------------------------------------------
 
mysqlslap --auto-generate-sql --auto-generate-sql-add-autoincrement --auto-generate-sql-secondary-indexes=5 --number-int-cols=5 --number-char-cols=5 --number-of-queries=25000 --auto-generate-sql-unique-query-number=40 --auto-generate-sql-unique-write-number=40 --auto-generate-sql-write-number=1000 --concurrency=64 --iterations=10 --engine=myisam 
Benchmark
        Running for engine myisam
        Average number of seconds to run all queries: 0.629 seconds
        Minimum number of seconds to run all queries: 0.619 seconds
        Maximum number of seconds to run all queries: 0.639 seconds
        Number of clients running queries: 64
        Average number of queries per client: 390
 
Dropping the database is potentially a very bad thing to do.
Any data stored in the database will be destroyed.
 
Do you really want to drop the 'test' database [y/N] Database "test" dropped
```



```
-------------------------------------------
System PHP Info
-------------------------------------------
 
CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:         32044       1885      30158          0        206        665
Low:         32044       1885      30158
High:            0          0          0
-/+ buffers/cache:       1013      31030
Swap:        16087          0      16087
----------------------------------------------
PHP 5.5.15 (cli) (built: Aug  5 2014 13:41:52) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2014 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.5.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2014 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.4-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2014, by Zend Technologies
----------------------------------------------
Configuration File (php.ini) Path: /usr/local/lib
Loaded Configuration File:         /usr/local/lib/php.ini
Scan for additional .ini files in: /etc/centminmod/php.d
Additional .ini files parsed:      /etc/centminmod/php.d/geoip.ini,
/etc/centminmod/php.d/igbinary.ini,
/etc/centminmod/php.d/imagick.ini,
/etc/centminmod/php.d/memcache.ini,
/etc/centminmod/php.d/memcached.ini,
/etc/centminmod/php.d/zendopcache.ini
 
----------------------------------------------
[PHP Modules]
bcmath
bz2
calendar
Core
ctype
curl
date
dom
enchant
ereg
exif
fileinfo
filter
ftp
gd
geoip
gettext
gmp
hash
iconv
igbinary
imagick
imap
intl
json
libxml
mbstring
mcrypt
memcache
memcached
mhash
mysql
mysqli
mysqlnd
openssl
pcntl
pcre
PDO
pdo_mysql
pdo_sqlite
Phar
posix
pspell
readline
Reflection
session
shmop
SimpleXML
soap
sockets
SPL
sqlite3
standard
sysvmsg
sysvsem
sysvshm
tidy
tokenizer
xml
xmlreader
xmlrpc
xmlwriter
Zend OPcache
zip
zlib
 
[Zend Modules]
Zend OPcache
 
----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------
Run PHP test Zend/bench.php
-------------------------------------------
 
simple             0.055
simplecall         0.086
simpleucall        0.086
simpleudcall       0.087
mandel             0.143
mandel2            0.198
ackermann(7)       0.077
ary(50000)         0.015
ary2(50000)        0.012
ary3(2000)         0.118
fibo(30)           0.266
hash1(50000)       0.024
hash2(500)         0.028
heapsort(20000)    0.057
matrix(20)         0.070
nestedloop(12)     0.097
sieve(30)          0.071
strcat(200000)     0.009
------------------------
Total              1.499
real: 1.51s user: 1.50s sys: 0.01s cpu: 99% maxmem: 112496 KB cswaits: 1
 
simple             0.055
simplecall         0.086
simpleucall        0.087
simpleudcall       0.087
mandel             0.143
mandel2            0.197
ackermann(7)       0.076
ary(50000)         0.014
ary2(50000)        0.012
ary3(2000)         0.118
fibo(30)           0.266
hash1(50000)       0.024
hash2(500)         0.028
heapsort(20000)    0.054
matrix(20)         0.070
nestedloop(12)     0.097
sieve(30)          0.071
strcat(200000)     0.009
------------------------
Total              1.495
real: 1.51s user: 1.50s sys: 0.00s cpu: 99% maxmem: 112496 KB cswaits: 1
 
simple             0.055
simplecall         0.087
simpleucall        0.087
simpleudcall       0.087
mandel             0.143
mandel2            0.198
ackermann(7)       0.077
ary(50000)         0.015
ary2(50000)        0.012
ary3(2000)         0.118
fibo(30)           0.267
hash1(50000)       0.024
hash2(500)         0.029
heapsort(20000)    0.055
matrix(20)         0.072
nestedloop(12)     0.097
sieve(30)          0.071
strcat(200000)     0.009
------------------------
Total              1.500
real: 1.51s user: 1.50s sys: 0.01s cpu: 99% maxmem: 112496 KB cswaits: 1
 
bench.php results from 3 runs
1.499
1.495
1.500
 
bench.php avg: 1.4980
Avg: real: 1.51s user: 1.50s sys: 0.01s cpu: 99.00% maxmem: 112496.00KB cswaits: 1.00
created results log at /home/phpbench_logs/bench_140914-190316.log
server PHP info log at /home/phpbench_logs/bench_phpinfo_140914-190316.log
 
-------------------------------------------
Run PHP test Zend/micro_bench.php
-------------------------------------------
 
empty_loop         0.086
func()             0.262    0.176
undef_func()       0.270    0.184
int_func()         0.223    0.136
$x = self::$x      0.200    0.113
self::$x = 0       0.191    0.104
isset(self::$x)    0.174    0.087
empty(self::$x)    0.182    0.095
$x = Foo::$x       0.183    0.097
Foo::$x = 0        0.173    0.087
isset(Foo::$x)     0.150    0.063
empty(Foo::$x)     0.167    0.081
self::f()          0.293    0.207
Foo::f()           0.270    0.184
$x = $this->x      0.177    0.090
$this->x = 0       0.235    0.148
$this->x += 2      0.185    0.098
++$this->x         0.158    0.072
--$this->x         0.161    0.075
$this->x++         0.186    0.100
$this->x--         0.173    0.087
isset($this->x)    0.168    0.082
empty($this->x)    0.178    0.091
$this->f()         0.313    0.227
$x = Foo::TEST     0.184    0.098
new Foo()          0.573    0.487
$x = TEST          0.127    0.041
$x = $_GET         0.186    0.099
$x = $GLOBALS['v'] 0.237    0.151
$x = $hash['v']    0.186    0.099
$x = $str[0]       0.254    0.168
$x = $a ?: null    0.172    0.086
$x = $f ?: tmp     0.227    0.141
$x = $f ? $f : $a  0.184    0.098
$x = $f ? $f : tmp 0.229    0.143
------------------------
Total              7.313
real: 7.32s user: 7.32s sys: 0.00s cpu: 100% maxmem: 62432 KB cswaits: 1
 
empty_loop         0.086
func()             0.263    0.176
undef_func()       0.269    0.183
int_func()         0.226    0.140
$x = self::$x      0.200    0.113
self::$x = 0       0.189    0.103
isset(self::$x)    0.173    0.087
empty(self::$x)    0.182    0.096
$x = Foo::$x       0.184    0.098
Foo::$x = 0        0.174    0.087
isset(Foo::$x)     0.153    0.066
empty(Foo::$x)     0.160    0.074
self::f()          0.293    0.206
Foo::f()           0.269    0.182
$x = $this->x      0.176    0.089
$this->x = 0       0.261    0.175
$this->x += 2      0.177    0.091
++$this->x         0.158    0.072
--$this->x         0.156    0.070
$this->x++         0.186    0.100
$this->x--         0.173    0.087
isset($this->x)    0.166    0.079
empty($this->x)    0.177    0.091
$this->f()         0.300    0.214
$x = Foo::TEST     0.184    0.097
new Foo()          0.573    0.486
$x = TEST          0.127    0.041
$x = $_GET         0.192    0.105
$x = $GLOBALS['v'] 0.236    0.150
$x = $hash['v']    0.189    0.103
$x = $str[0]       0.256    0.170
$x = $a ?: null    0.172    0.085
$x = $f ?: tmp     0.228    0.142
$x = $f ? $f : $a  0.184    0.097
$x = $f ? $f : tmp 0.236    0.150
------------------------
Total              7.328
real: 7.34s user: 7.34s sys: 0.00s cpu: 100% maxmem: 62448 KB cswaits: 1
 
empty_loop         0.086
func()             0.262    0.175
undef_func()       0.270    0.184
int_func()         0.222    0.135
$x = self::$x      0.200    0.113
self::$x = 0       0.189    0.103
isset(self::$x)    0.180    0.093
empty(self::$x)    0.182    0.096
$x = Foo::$x       0.184    0.097
Foo::$x = 0        0.171    0.085
isset(Foo::$x)     0.150    0.063
empty(Foo::$x)     0.160    0.074
self::f()          0.293    0.206
Foo::f()           0.272    0.185
$x = $this->x      0.176    0.090
$this->x = 0       0.235    0.148
$this->x += 2      0.177    0.091
++$this->x         0.160    0.073
--$this->x         0.159    0.073
$this->x++         0.191    0.105
$this->x--         0.173    0.086
isset($this->x)    0.166    0.080
empty($this->x)    0.177    0.091
$this->f()         0.301    0.214
$x = Foo::TEST     0.182    0.096
new Foo()          0.573    0.486
$x = TEST          0.127    0.041
$x = $_GET         0.186    0.099
$x = $GLOBALS['v'] 0.235    0.149
$x = $hash['v']    0.186    0.099
$x = $str[0]       0.254    0.168
$x = $a ?: null    0.172    0.085
$x = $f ?: tmp     0.227    0.141
$x = $f ? $f : $a  0.184    0.097
$x = $f ? $f : tmp 0.229    0.143
------------------------
Total              7.290
real: 7.30s user: 7.30s sys: 0.00s cpu: 100% maxmem: 62448 KB cswaits: 1
 
micro_bench.php results from 3 runs
7.313
7.328
7.290
 
micro_bench.php avg: 7.3103
Avg: real: 7.32s user: 7.32s sys: 0.00s cpu: 100.00% maxmem: 62442.67KB cswaits: 1.00
created results log at /home/phpbench_logs/bench_micro_140914-190316.log
server PHP info log at /home/phpbench_logs/bench_phpinfo_140914-190316.log
```


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 16, 2014)

@eva2000, would be really great if you could use the

tag

Also, @ICPH never use RAID5 on SSD, you will kill them really quickly. Use consumer grade SSDs only if you're not doing very data critical things. Some say that they are okay though but in my experience, SSDs are quite a hit or miss kind of thing. Sometimes, they last really long and sometimes, they can just die within hours.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 16, 2014)

I've had a pretty poor experience with 840 Pros...I can only imagine that the EVOs are worse.

Morale of the story - get a better SSD.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Sep 16, 2014)

I've always asked for enterprise grade SSDs and never had a problem.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, consumer grades will not live like you want them to, and RAID 5 is an SSD killer from what I have read, move to either raid 1 or raid 10.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Sep 16, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I've had a pretty poor experience with 840 Pros...I can only imagine that the EVOs are worse.
> 
> Morale of the story - get a better SSD.


What kind of issues did you have with the 840 Pro?  That's what we're using in our KVM nodes and they've been great so far.

The only reason I see NOT to use an SSD is if you need more disk space.  However, I'd recommend using them in RAID 10 (but that's just how we run everything).


----------



## Deleted (Sep 16, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Yeah, consumer grades will not live like you want them to, and RAID 5 is an SSD killer from what I have read, move to either raid 1 or raid 10.


Where did you 'read' this? Sounds like hyperbole.


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

SSD is a good thing until you got many many years warranty for it. Samsung EVO pro has 5 year warranty.

5 year is enought i think... but novadays the ssd prices not expensive... not much as before 1-2 years ago.

But you could kill the SSD easily.. if you use it on your server.

Use SAS HDD? Raid 0 or 1? Or anything?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 16, 2014)

Please stop resurrecting old threads just to bump your post count high enough to submit sales offers.


----------



## ICPH (Oct 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Please stop resurrecting old threads just to bump your post count high enough to submit sales offers.


I really appreciate " ZweiTiger " oppinion, his message is one of the most usefull in this topic. I welcome more replies in this topics if Mods allow that. This topic is not time limitted for me. So thanks for posting ZweiTiger.


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

ICPH said:


> I really appreciate " ZweiTiger " oppinion, his message is one of the most usefull in this topic. I welcome more replies in this topics if Mods allow that. This topic is not time limitted for me. So thanks for posting ZweiTiger.


Happy to hear !

I own 3 Samsung SSD Evo Basic at my Home PC.

But for the truth the SSD not planned to use it on a production server i think. Or.. you could use it well , but because of data writing its could kill sooner or later. As once digitalocean staff said theese SSD-s easy to kill but they have to use because they need performance.

When i asked i will use SWAP he said : please no if possible, because SSD lifes will be short.. and damaged very soon.

Sad but true story.


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 17, 2014)

Is Intel 520 suitable for server use?


----------



## ICPH (Oct 18, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> Is Intel 520 suitable for server use?


<START of amateur quote>from what i read i think its like any other consumer grade HDD (can die soon or later and be replaced by datacenter). i think 520 is roughly something like Samsung 840. I would use it to store not much valuable data. Or do some synchronization with another drive on same server or other server or use 2xi520 in Raid 1 for redundancy. For important data would use SAS HDDs in raid 1 to 10 or classic 7kRPM hdd in raid 1 or 10. (For i/o intensive RAID 10). <END of amateur quote>


----------

